
Show HN: Barttar – Easily trade anything with anyone - dantelex2
https://www.barttar.com/
======
bradknowles
The word is “barter”, not “barttar”.

Now, maybe you want to use a particular spelling of the word for your website,
that’s fine. But don’t lie to your potential customers about the word or it’s
proper spelling.

